# Amplificador HIFI 90 watts



## monkey1986 (Feb 5, 2008)

aca dejo un amplificador hifi HEXFET de 90 wats rms en 8 ohms, con sus especificaciones, sus prestaciones, el circuito esquematico y el impreso.


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 5, 2008)

los transistore de salida creo que son IGBT


----------



## zopilote (Feb 5, 2008)

Esé diseño es uno de mis favoritos, lo  realmente decepcionante es no tener los IGBTs, y solo conformarse en colocarle  Mosfet. 


-------------
 zopilote


----------



## danielfer23 (Mar 28, 2008)

¿¡ Alguien sabe cual puede ser los reemplazos del gt20d201/101 ?


----------



## bachi (Mar 31, 2008)

Aqui tienes uno:


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola Amigos estaba buscando circuitos de amplificador con mosfet y miren con lo que me encontre...   este plano me parece muy interesante... y por eso lo comparto con ustedes, que seguro que mucho de ustedes ya lo tendran. pero se que entre ustedes hay muchos expertos en este tema y me gustaria saber sus opiniones...  muchas gracias y que pasen muy bien


----------



## andreslazari (Jun 6, 2008)

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigos estaba buscando circuitos de amplificador con mosfet y miren con lo que me encontre...   este plano me parece muy interesante... y por eso lo comparto con ustedes, que seguro que mucho de ustedes ya lo tendran. pero se que entre ustedes hay muchos expertos en este tema y me gustaria saber sus opiniones...  muchas gracias y que pasen muy bien



Podrias poner el link de donde lo sacaste... o al menos mas información sobre con que tension trabaja y cuanto consume!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

andreslazari dijo:
			
		

> .....Podrias poner el link de donde lo sacaste... o al menos mas información sobre con que tension trabaja y cuanto consume!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19765.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Lo veo lindo che!


----------



## chabalin (Jul 17, 2008)

hola a todos 

me a gustado el apli pero quisier saber como se regulan los prest del amplificador de 90w

Desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## damian2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola. Quisiera saber si el amplificador posteado por @monkey1986 al principio del post funciona y si la calidad de sonido se corresponde con las especificaciones otorgadas por el fabricante. Saludos.


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 16, 2010)

Para aclarar las dudas sobre el funcionamiento creo se puede simular con Multisim. Saludos.


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Oct 13, 2011)

hola hay tres conexiones que dicen  A B C , QUE SE CONECTA AHI


----------

